# Glyphosate Around Trees



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Is glyphosate safe to be used around the base of trees?

I have a new mulched bed with 6 6' Black Hills Spruce trees that didn't get any weed barrier or preM down. I'd like to spray out some grassy and broadleaf weeds soon but don't want to risk the health of the trees.

Last fall recently after planting:



Sorry if this has been asked a million times already.

-Jacob


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't think so if you ensure that there is no drift to the tree foilage. Keep the stream direct to the weed leaves, but with a surfactant so some of it sticks.

I would recommend to not use MSM in a bed. I smoke a shrub this way also it has longer-term implications for further planting.

I killed a lot of invading common bermuda in a bed this way. 3 weeks later it pulled out very easily and growth was eliminated. I regularly walk around to my beds and if the weed gets past a good root pulling phase I spray into submission.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Not sure you really need to treat unless there was grass already growing there when you put the mulch down. Most seeds will not germinate through it.

I would have put down brown contractor paper under the mulch layer to kill out anything already growing there. The paper eventually decomposes and adds organic matter.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> I would have put down brown contractor paper under the mulch layer to kill out anything already growing there. The paper eventually decomposes and adds organic matter.


As a card-carrying lazy bum, this is what I do instead of removing sod.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Here's the fully story and why I'm looking to spray out the mulch. It might be hard to see in the picture, but I raised the grade 8-10" around the trees and sloped it to the perimeter. I originally sprayed out the grass and then proceeded to dig for the trees. Apparently one app of glyphosate wasn't enough and I now have my old grass coming back through the mulch in places especially where I used the dug up sod to raise the grade. I also added 5 yards of top soil but that's besides the point. Live and learn.

I appreciate all the input. I'll find a calm day and just keep my distance from the trees. The brown contractor paper is a nice tip!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah, that should work. The little bell they have on the sprayer will help direct the spray, too.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

I know the trees are a little bigger then mine (based on photos) but what I did this year to clear out my mulch beds around my green giants is covered all the tree's at once in trash bags and a tarps, sprayed then carefully removed both. I was thinking about possibly going to walmart/Home Depot and buying moving boxes and making a cardboard barrier around the bottom of the tree's then spraying but I was still a little worried about wind drift because of living near the ocean I hardly ever get completely calm days. Hope this helps!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Glyphosate is not taken up by roots at any reasonable application rate. You can spray the grass in the mulch beds without problems as long as you keep the spray drift off the tree leaves.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, final answer Regis.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I use Grass Out Max to just kill grass without been worried about harming trees and bushes.


----------

